# Southbound and down ........................



## mmcmdl (Feb 18, 2022)

Packed up quite a bit down the basement today for shipping tomorrow . Big tools for a big toy . Thanks to one of our HM members . 

I may have under estimated the weight btw by just a few lbs .  Don't greet your mail lady at the door .


----------



## NCjeeper (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## Be_Zero_Be (Feb 18, 2022)

I can tell you first hand that if a package weight is not correct for the postage paid, the USPS will send you al bill for the differance.
The next time you ship something, the shortage will be added to your next package.


----------



## woodchucker (Feb 18, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> Packed up quite a bit down the basement today for shipping tomorrow . Big tools for a big toy . Thanks to one of our HM members .
> 
> I may have under estimated the weight btw by just a few lbs .  Don't greet your mail lady at the door .


Dave, is that in your basement?
I think I can see floor and more floor.


----------



## woodchucker (Feb 18, 2022)

Be_Zero_Be said:


> I can tell you first hand that if a package weight is not correct for the postage paid, the USPS will send you al bill for the differance.
> The next time you ship something, the shortage will be added to your next package.


not for flat rate shipping


----------



## Brento (Feb 19, 2022)

I wonder what he got!


----------



## finsruskw (Feb 19, 2022)

I make good use of USPS regional rate (A & B) boxes.
I many cases, depending on destination, I can ship the same size items in one of those that would fit in a small or medium flat rate box for LESS that the cost of a flat rate box!
I could put the item in a SFRB and put it inside a regional rate A box and ship it for less!
Go figure!


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 19, 2022)

Brento said:


> I wonder what he got!


Some needed tooling for a new lathe . BIG lathe . I've held onto my big stuff for too many years and it was time to let it go . I'm within the limits of the flat rate boxes . but I'll get an exact weight on them . I have to get help getting them out of the basement .


----------

